# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Famille d accueil 2 husky

## Michael88400

Bonjour recherche d une famille d accueil pour 2 husky Sibérien mâles. Père ewok 12 ans et son fils mavrik 5.5 ans secteur vosges . Possibilité de laissé une clôture rigide de 20 mts lineaire. Contact 0634364976

----------

